# Here comes Ike



## Sunstar (Jul 29, 2008)

Ikes's really blowing up a storm here. Heh, I check to make sure all my goodies are tied down to my balcony. Wind: SW 40 gust 59 km/h


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

Eee really? Rains been coming down almost all day... Hopefully the drive into work tomorrow will be okay


----------



## Sunstar (Jul 29, 2008)

Just got the latest update on windspeed at the hamilton liftbridge.

NW 48 gust 68 km/h 

that's about 3km from me as the bird flies.

it should be okay tomorrow. this thing is moving at about 80kmph.

It's dropped the humidity, so I can resume canning.


----------



## Riceburner (Mar 14, 2008)

try riding in the crosswinds....made a couple of unintended lane changes last night.


----------

